

Show HN: Designer School Relaunch  - joshuahornby
http://designer-school.com/#

======
arturbelico
Hey Josh. Maybe you could put the message a bit more clear. Is that a blog
that has a newsletter or is there something more? Do I get something extra if
I sign up?

The site looks nice.

~~~
joshuahornby
Hey, yes correct this is a blog that has a newsletter? signing up for the
newsletter will give you access to exclusive content and a round up of the
best posts from that month on the site.

